# Widgetsmith et les notes



## Rollmops (10 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à  tous  


Peut -être connaissez-vous l'appli Widgetsmith ?

Dans ce cas savez-vous s'il et possible, et le cas échéant, comment l'utiliser comme un post-it de notes de rappel (rendez-vous toubib, courses, train à prendre…)

Bref au lieu de mettre des photos mettre aussi des textes comme des post-it.

Merci

par ex il ya un widget "your text here" en blanc sur noir : comment y saisissons-nous le text ?


----------



## Rollmops (12 Juin 2021)

Rollmops a dit:


> Bonjour à  tous
> 
> 
> Peut -être connaissez-vous l'appli Widgetsmith ?
> ...


Pour ceux que cela intéresse voici la procédure :

-Add small widget (par exemple)


-cliquer sur cette note créée


-Cliquer sur la flèche bleue en haut à gauche


-une fenêtre s'ouvre : cliquer sur la note noire


-chercher la note "*your text here*"


-tout en bas sur phrase : text "your text here"


-taper le texte


-Cliquer sur la flèche bleue en haut à gauche


-taper nom *titre* tout en haut au milieu pour la retrouver


-sur l'écran d'accueil cliquer long sur note existante


Ds le menu : choisir "modifier le widget "


Elle se retourne, sélectionner la note texte voulue


----------

